# Christian School Curriculum



## scottmaciver (Jun 2, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good Christian school curriculum from a reformed perspective? Preferably something that dealt with all school ages.

Thanks in advance
Scott


----------



## Bethel (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm not aware that anything like this exists. Reformed teaching is difficult to find for Bible study curricula (let alone all the subjects). Veritas Press is probably the closest company with a reformed perspective, but with the Doug Wilson influence, you also get some FV flavoring.

If anything, I have found that many curricula in today's market are generically Christian. For example, Classical Conversations' purpose is to know God and make Him known. There's no statement of faith to see what they really believe. The only time the word Jesus comes up on their website is in a title of a book by Ravi Zacharias that is read in Challenge IV.

I'm interested to see if someone has a recommendation because it would be a God-send to the homeschool community (at least in our area). Right now, the push is for more secular curricula since a large influx of non-Christians and liberal Christians have entered the homeschooling arena recently.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Jun 2, 2012)

Scott,

Here's a review of two Reformed curricula for homeschoolers, they could be used in a small school setting as well.


----------



## Bethel (Jun 2, 2012)

Just a word of caution...

CLP is a ministry from a church that holds to the Westminster Confessions of Faith, but I don't think they can be fully recommended as a provider of reformed curricula because they use outside suppliers for some of their subjects.

For instance, they use products from A Beka. A Beka's Statement of Faith states that they are pre-trib disp. (A Beka Academy :: Statement of Faith)

They don't offer have any catechizing products in the lower grades, but they do use some good Biblical resources in the upper grades.

If you use this program, you can teach it from a reformed perspective, but the products themselves are not always reformed. It would be a good start for a school, but it's not open and go without teachers who hold to reformed Christianity and can be discerning as they teach the curricula. Of course, these would be qualities you want from all of your teachers, but especially if you are trying to adhere to the reformed faith. They need to be on board with you (so to speak).


----------



## The Calvinist Cop (Jun 2, 2012)

Scott
Try this link Founders Christian School - Spring, Texas (TX) - Private School. We just finished our first year as a school K-6. And try emailing the Principal, he is awesome and God honoring.

In Christ


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Jun 7, 2012)

Surely there are more Reformed resources?? I'll be formally homeschooling and I'm certainly interested.


----------



## MamaArcher (Jun 7, 2012)

I believe covenant home is reformed in nature (we have used a few things from them). We use primarily Veritas Press. You can also find some resources at Reformation Heritage in the homeschooling section (Homeschooling - Reformation Heritage Books).


----------



## Mindaboo (Jun 8, 2012)

Bethel said:


> If anything, I have found that many curricula in today's market are generically Christian. For example, Classical Conversations' purpose is to know God and make Him known. There's no statement of faith to see what they really believe. The only time the word Jesus comes up on their website is in a title of a book by Ravi Zacharias that is read in Challenge IV.



Leigh Bortins, the founder of CC, is a Presbyterian. I believe she attends a PCA church. I hope I'm remembering that correctly. They do have a statement of faith. I had to sign one to tutor. I don't know if they only give those to the tutors/directors. I didn't have any problems with their statement of faith. I could probably find mine and send it to you. As with any program, the campus will have the flavor of the leadership. The Challenge directors I've met were not reformed, but they were Christians. They do not allow Catholics to tutor the Challenge programs.

Covenant Curriculum is reformed. It leans toward paedo-communion. They also pull from Bob Jones University for some of their science books. I've been using a mixture of things. I have yet to find anything reformed. I like Sonlight, but I wouldn't call them reformed.


----------



## Mindaboo (Jun 8, 2012)

Bethel said:


> If anything, I have found that many curricula in today's market are generically Christian. For example, Classical Conversations' purpose is to know God and make Him known. There's no statement of faith to see what they really believe. The only time the word Jesus comes up on their website is in a title of a book by Ravi Zacharias that is read in Challenge IV.



Leigh Bortins, the founder of CC, is a Presbyterian. I believe she attends a PCA church. I hope I'm remembering that correctly. They do have a statement of faith. I had to sign one to tutor. I don't know if they only give those to the tutors/directors. I didn't have any problems with their statement of faith. I could probably find mine and send it to you. As with any program, the campus will have the flavor of the leadership. The Challenge directors I've met were not reformed, but they were Christians. They do not allow Catholics to tutor the Challenge programs.

Covenant Curriculum is reformed. It leans toward paedo-communion. They also pull from Bob Jones University for some of their science books. I've been using a mixture of things. I have yet to find anything reformed. I like Sonlight, but I wouldn't call them reformed.


----------



## LeeD (Jun 8, 2012)

Here is a curriculum you should consider: Tapestry of Grace - the classical, Christian homeschool curriculum for the whole family | Tapestry of Grace


----------

